# xmas



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just anote to wish all you lucky expats a very happy Xmas, and a merry New Year.
My wife & I will think of you all whilst we are freezing, in England. I am hoping to be over in costa blanca, for the 6th of January to celebrate the day of the kings, I haven't done it for some time now. So if any one out there has a house to swap, contact me, so I can arrange a viewing. But any way use this thread to wish other people seasonal greetings. All the best griz616


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It's freezing here too! Today is the first day since Monday that I have managed to get the house to a comfortable level.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> It's freezing here too! Today is the first day since Monday that I have managed to get the house to a comfortable level.


I think freezing must be relative. I've just been out & had to scrape the ice off the car windows, then leave it running for 10min's before I could drive it. griz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The difference in Spain is that it is colder INDOORS!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> The difference in Spain is that it is colder INDOORS!!


I SECOND THAT!! I actually go OUTSIDE and sit on my terrace to warm up. The sun is still hot here, but inside with all the tiled floors and shade its freezing, even with heating and fires, the tiles keep it cool and rugs just dont hack it!!!

Underfloor heating is the answer, but I guess thats far too costly to install in an existing property!

Anyway, I'm going back to the UK for christmas to get my "fix" of carpets and radiators!! ... and to see my grown up (??!!?) daughters!!

Jo x


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> The difference in Spain is that it is colder INDOORS!!


O.K I'll have to give you that one, I must make sure to get a villa with central heating & air con. regards griz


----------

